# Sooner



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Sooner?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open: wide open triple - middle is very long - left is very short
and flyer med on the right-
Most are doing it with a hunt from small to big on the middle
bird. Probably 20 dogs left to run - think they will not start 2nd

Derby is halfway thru the 3rd- started 3rd with 14 dogs


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Did they finish the Derby today?


Thanks


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Don't know about the derby - but they did call back 48 in the open and will run the land blind tomorrow morning- most of the expected suspects are there- no shockers !! Will try to report callbacks after the land blind.


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Derby got finished. Farmer won it. Sorry I don't have any other results.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Derby Results: 
1st Babe McClure/ Danny Farmer
2nd Bonnie Farmer / Tim Milligan
3rd Boo Meek/ Mike
4th Lady Futhey/ Rob Erhardt
RJ Bounce Murray / Tim Milligan
Jams 21. 18. 15. 14
Congratulations to all who placed and finished! A big Congrats to 
Sherry and Milton McClure for Babe's win at 14 months old!
Thanks to the judges for their time and a very nice derby.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

jollydog said:


> Derby Results:
> 1st Babe McClure/ Danny Farmer
> 2nd Bonnie Farmer / Tim Milligan
> 3rd Boo Meek/ Mike
> ...


Huge congrats to Bobby Farmer, Tim Milligan and lil Bonnie on the second in her first derby!!!!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Land Blind:
2 fence posts as a corridor to angle across
a piece of water and punch up the hill with poison
bird that you will pick up on the right. 
Judges getting answers with a big crosswind.
Some very nice work as well.


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations to Sherry, Milton and Danny for Babe;s win,,. Job well done. Also congratulations to all that places.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice group of derby finishers! Congrats to all!


----------



## Carole (Apr 28, 2009)

Any updates on the Qual?? Please let us know!! Thanks!!!

Carole


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open 3rd:
1-6. 19-22. 31. 34 35 37 38 41 44 48 50 55 57 58 62

3rd series is about half way done
Qual is running 2nd now with 19 dogs back and Am almost done with double land blind


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open callbacks: 1 2 3 5 19 20 21 34 35 44 48 50 55 57 58 to the 4th

Amateur callbacks: 1 4 6 11 12 13 17 21 22 24 31 32 34 40 42 to the 3rd


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Qual call backs to the WB 4- 5- 6- 8- 9- 11- 12- 14- 16- 19- 20- 21- 24- 25- 27- 28


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Qual Callbacks to 4th:
6 8 9 11 12 16 19 21 25 27 28

Am Callbacks to 4th:
1 6 11 13 21 24 34 40 42


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Boots Knoblauch / Danny Farmer
2nd Dealer Molthan / Tim Milligan 
3rd Briley Bush / Mark Edwards
4th Tubb Russell / Martha
Missed RJ 
Jams 55 50 34 21

Congratulations to all! 
This qualifies Boots for the National Open!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Amateur results --- She took a week off but didn't lose a step - 
1 - Lauren and Slider
2-Wayne Stupka and Wendy
3-Mike Boley and Rainey
4-Martha McCool and her dancin'dog Disco
RJ -Lulabelle and Joe Piland ( yay - she is Homer's little girl so I have to brag a bit!)
No Jams

Congrats to all who took home ribbons of any color in any event!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Thank you, Pam! Congrats to you and Joe again on Lulabelle's RJ. If anyone hasn't seen that little girl run, you should make sure you do. She is really turning some heads and is only 2 1/2 yrs old and finishing very tough last series of Amateurs!

Congrats also to Linda and Hank for Boots' win and qualification, to Sonya for Briley's 3rd woohoo!, to Bobby and Tim for Bonnie's 2nd in her first ever Derby, and to Mike and Sherri for Boo's Derby 3rd - 2 more points till the List!!


----------



## Dos Patos (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats Wayne/Wendy and Gotta say awesome job to Miss Lauren and Slider!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Rob Erhardt and Abbey on their Qual win and James Davis and Topper on their 2nd. Don't know other placements.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

How did you end up Mark?? 

I know Dee Garrison got 4th with Annie.


----------

